# Баяны Vignoni



## Antifreeze (21 Мар 2010)

Мне нужно покупать инструмент, много пересмотрел, остановился на Vignoni PS 15 VSX ( по цене подходит больше всего, все остальные цены для меня запредельные), но проблема в том что узнать каков инструмент по звуку и тембру не является возможным,а кота в мешке покупать не хочется...
Уважаемые, кто сталкивался с Vignoni, расскажите о нем
А если у кого-то есть Vignoni и вы живете в Петербурге, а бы хотел договориться с вами посмотреть на инструмент, послушать его...я был бы премного благодарен!


----------



## bombastic (21 Мар 2010)

нельзя покупать инструмент вообще не играя на нем- скажу точно. у меня итальяшка, фантини. качество ))
на счет виньони тут есть отзывы на форуме..


----------



## Antifreeze (21 Мар 2010)

bombastic писал:


> на счет виньони тут есть отзывы на форуме..


Я читал здесь про Виньони, говорят левая дохловата, но насколько я знаю итальянцы могут сделать по заказу цельные планки, как у Юпитера,вот только в какую сумму это выльется... я планирую купить инструмент не более чем за 250-270тыс. это мой потолок(


----------



## zet10 (21 Мар 2010)

bombastic.Не понял!Ведь вы инструмент покупали через меня...И вроде вы мне его хвалили...кстати вот вы то и пересмотрели несколько моделей которые при вас распаковывались в Москве...Может я вас не правильно понял?Буду рад если вы довольны инструментом!Хотя к Фантини у меня тоже есть разговор...буду заставлять его более глубо трудиться над работой по изготовлению голосов (слишком много компрессии уходит на бас),Уверен что эту проблемму мы устраним через пару-тройку месяцев.


----------



## Jupiter (21 Мар 2010)

Вот здесь на фото цельнопланочный вариант Виньони- Зубицкий говорит,что левая просто "сказка"- хоть баян и 58 кнопок диапазон,но левая шикарная получилась, один в один Юпитер по звуку.Цельная планка фирмы Титлбах(Чехия).Правая из-за того,что резонаторы не Юпитеровские,а низкие,итальянские,то по звуку не так мощно звучит как бы хотелось. 
В цене это сильно не изменися (если только поставите на Виньони только бас и октаву на Юпитеровский резонатор- Виньони их уже делает. Возле Питера,в Финляндии есть официальный продавец Виньони, Андрей Гоголев - он Вам прекрасно устроит цену. Или же напишите напрямую Зубицкому- они друзья с Виньони.Ну а планки цельные я здесь проверяю...
Кстати, этот баян,на котором играет В.Зубицкий и который новый- только неделю назад с настройки, в Киеве настростроили( итальянцы не могут строить цельную планку) ,Титлбах,который в настоящее время хозяин этого инструмента,может продать,цена 5200 евро,то есть по себестоимости,в рекламных целях.
Я во Франфуркте буду 26-27 числа с Юпитером Баринова,который он для Титлбаха сделал неделю назад,с голосами цельнопланочными. По словам Баринова и спецов- баян мало чем уступает аккорду Арапова- планки делались под Бариновские резонаторы. Виньони советую- хорошая модель,подогнанная под Юпитер.А если цельный бас,то вообще класс...


----------



## zet10 (21 Мар 2010)

Jupiter 
Думаю что по поводу аккорда Арапова ты уж перегнул палку )). .. Многие инструменты уже пересмотренны мной и пр-лями и РОССИИ и ГЕРМАНИИ и ИТАЛИИ... прихожу к выводу что таких аккордов которые изготовлялсь в РОССИИ (Уровня Гусева, Гаврилина, Васильева и т.д.) нет не где да вероятно и не будет! Конкуренцию только может составить фабрика "Скандалли" выпуском аккордеонов которые шли до 93 г.в. а именно Модель "Супер -6" да и вообще тогда Итальянцы тогда были тоже на высоте!... А щас ребята все это не то... Извините но ширпотреб. Так что давайте не будем людям морочить голову... и скажем честно что в г.Кастельфедардо тоже у всех фирм стоит основная задача... ПОТОК ПРОДАЖ! а вообще мой совет, музыкантам ехать на фабрику и выбивать им мозг! Понимаю что задача требует затраты денег, сил и время.. НО плюсы!
1) Только так вы сможете получить инструмент о котором вы мечтаете.
2) Обойдете стороной всех посредников (Магазины, Громкие имена, которые под маской композиторов, исполнителей и т.д. скрывают свою истинную личину... КАК СРУБИТЬ С ВАС ДЕНЬГИ...)
3)полностью познаете как говориться из нутри весь этот сложный и емкий процесс!..
ИТАК ГОСПОДА!...не стесняйтесь а обращайтесь к производителю на прямую!


----------



## bombastic (21 Мар 2010)

zet10, я же написал, что фантини- штука качественная, а по поводу компрессии- на 7 голосном пиджини ещё больше уходит..
я думаю если они над этим не думают, то куда уж лучше)
мечтаю подержать в руках бугари армандо хоть какой нибудь) сравнить. но перед юпитером мне кажется - только 2 итальянца к 1 му могут иметь конкуренцию. я то думал я мощнее буду звучать, не тут то было)

в фантини мне больше всего понравилось- выборка по типу юпитерской, где во время игры я включаю готовый не меняя баса- я считал никто кроме наших так не делает, уж не думал что будет подарок такой) 
вот бы они делали не кусковые а цельные планки- цены бы им не было


----------



## zet10 (21 Мар 2010)

bombastic писал:


> в фантини мне больше всего понравилось- выборка по типу юпитерской, где во время игры я включаю готовый не меняя баса- я считал никто кроме наших так не делает, уж не думал что будет подарок такой)
> вот бы они делали не кусковые а цельные планки- цены бы им не было


Вот теперь понял :dance:. .. а то уж думал подвел тебя... кстати скажу без ложной скромности что это я настоял что-б Леандро делал выборку под нашу "Юпитеровскую" систему и как вижу не прогадал...)) а так если что пиши в личку, буду рад помочь тебе по всем вопросам. Теперь по поводу изьевшей мозг всем русским музыкантам цельной планки! Да поймите вы, что это все предрассудки... За 2-3 тыс. евро вы не купите хороший аккорд и не один производитель вам его не поставит. Повторюсь.. время уходит и сейчас в моде (и востребованы) немного другого плана инструменты... Ведь сравните все фабрики по изготовлению цельной планки (Беларусь, Чехия , Украина)... качество ни какого... Вобщем долгая дискуссия, хороший инструмент это как хорошая машина! 30-50 тыс. евро! Уж извините если кого ошарашил ентой циферкой!


----------



## Jupiter (22 Мар 2010)

*zet10*,
Ну ты,вааще,в натуре ,патриотизм потерял! Какие ,нафик,итальянцы и фабрики? Какие прямые покупки на фабриках? Да на одну визу и дорогу надо минимум 700 евро выкинуть? Так лучше уж Юпитера подержанного взять да эти 700 евро отдать тому же Баринову за ремонт и настройку.
Согласен,что Италия делает ширпотреб,но не весь- а твой Zhmodik X от тогоже Виньони с голосами Бугари ширпотреб что ли? 
Нет ,Юра - ты не прав! Человек попросил рассказать о Виньони,который у тебя ,кстати,есть или может быть,а ты начинаешь про ширпотреб рассказывать! А насчёт хорошего аккорды ты вообще не прав: во первых, все "Миры" и ТУЛЫ 401 ОТ 2006 ГОДА шли С АККОРДОМ ЧЕШСКИМ,толькло без клейма. Юпитера будут с клеймом только делать,но посадка чешского аккорда на свой резонатор ,лайка,настройка- это же всё наши делают то( и Тула и Юпитер).Поэтому,если "один в один" скопирован аккорд Ваильева для этих целей,на планку материал куплен в России,сталь на голоса шведская,из которой Юпитер уже 20 лет делает свои аккорды, то почему не может звучать классно инстркмент? Это же со всех сторон "Юпитер"! Из чехии только голоса и планка идут- клепает то на планку голоса мастер с Юпитера! 
Согласен,что кусок в правой ,если хорошо посажен,то звучать будет здорово(помнишь кусковой Юпитер? Чудо а не звук).Но на левую надо цельная планка,причём,достаточно только баса и октавы,на центральный резонатор.
Кстати,на выборку и Туляки и Баринов только русскую планку ставит- не звучит ни итальянский кусок ни чешская цельная.


----------



## zet10 (22 Мар 2010)

Jupiter.Дорогой мой Николай!Я ни в коей мере не потерял Любви к своей Родине (как и к тебе),но я был вынужден сказать правду своим колегам,т.к болею за них душой и сердцем.Эту тему ты сам знаешь я изучал 15 лет!!(даже страшно)...И я высказываю свое мнение!Я привел аргументы зачем нужно связываться напрямую!(Казалось бы смешно :biggrin:. ...Сам себе дорогу рублю ибо являясь совладельцем магазина чего проще было бы наооборот делать)...По поводу Тульского аккорда мог бы мне не обьяснять ибо мой иагазин является ведушим магазином Москвы по поводу их продаж(по без налу) а потом ко мне приезжают мои дорогие колегги и со слезами на глазах уговаривают мнея обменять новое на старое(НАСТОЯЩИЙ ТУЛЬСКИЙ АККОРД)...Я очень уважаю и тебя и вацлава (как трудягу и труженника).Но факт есть факт.Вопрос (как говорил Жеглов)..давай сейчас у любого спросим и ты убедишься что правда на моей стороне..


----------



## Jupiter (22 Мар 2010)

Ну я и сам на русском аккорде играю...,Липс в Пиджини русский аккорд засунул, Зубицкий в Бугари Васильевский аккорд засунул,Дмитриев Гаврилинский и т.д. 
Ясное дело: наш есть наш... Но наши мастера "обурели" сейчас! Гаврилин 5000 евро только за аккорд просит! Так где цельную планку смотреть? Белорусы за 2500-2800 могут с натяжкой дать,Житомир "умер"- гармозени для автрийцев делают... Кировская чельная планка? Не смеши- ты и сам диллер завода и знаешь что и как...
А все Тульские голосовики спились...Так куды "бедному крестьянину податься?". ..Белые пришли- грабють,красные были- вообще не купить было...


----------



## zet10 (22 Мар 2010)

Все это демагогия! Тема для обсуждения была по поводу покупки итальянского баяна!Человек спрашивал стоит его брать или нет? Мое мнение что стоит, но надо самому ехать на фабрику и заказывать его "под себя". И уже не важно даже на какую фабрику вы в Италии попадете, качество у них у всех одинаково, но повторюсь что вы достигните главной цели, а именно.
1) Не купите кота в мешке.
2) Обойдете всех посредников (в основном это так называемые бывшие русские,которые труться на этих фабриках и занимаются якобы доставкой инструментов в Россию).
3) Посмотрите страну и отдохнете :dance1:. Вот так то!


----------



## SibBayan (23 Мар 2010)

Спойлер: [IMG width="120px



http://i077.radikal.ru/1003/8d/27ca3f947706.jpg[/IMG]














Вот инструмент: корпус Pigini, аккорд Гаврилина, резонаторы изготовили в Туле, настраивали тоже в Туле. Парень заказывал его "под себя". И вообще в Туле очень много хороших мастеров, зря Вы так Jupiter писал:


> А все Тульские голосовики спились



Jupiter писал:


> Гаврилин 5000 евро только за аккорд просит!


Аккорд стоил именно 5000$.

А Вы как хотели оплачивать высококлассную работу? В стандартном Юпитере около 850 голосов, если выборка с пиколкой--ещё больше. 
На этом инструменте пиколка на правой без перехода--до самого верха--это тоже дорогого стоит.
К нам инструмент принесли в небольшой ремонт--голос наклепать и кое-где лайка хрипела. Я и раньше его слышал, а сейчас была возможность сравнить со стандартным Юпитером с аккордом Арапова. Всё таки от корпуса много зависит--Pigini и с цельными планками звучит как "итальянская мыльница"--"мяса" нет (особенно в левой), да и ответ мог бы быть и получше. В мощности тоже Араповским голосам проигрывает, в устойчивости в динамике тоже. Юпитер мне ближе по тембру.


----------



## Antifreeze (23 Мар 2010)

SibBayan.ru писал:


> Юпитер мне ближе по тембру.



Ну конечно у каждого свои вкусы... не могу спорить так как не слышал Юпитер с аккордом Арапова, но также я не слышал Виньони...слышал аккордеон Пиджини, по-моему неплохой звук и тембр...
Конечно кусковые планки отличаются от цельных, звук побогаче будет...


----------



## Jupiter (23 Мар 2010)

*SibBayan.ru*,
Да я на "Левше" и "Мире" с "Тулой 401" играл 25 лет! Я только "за",если не все мастера пропали или же уехали из ТулыЭ Тульский баян для меня многое значит. Но практика последних двух лет показывает,что традиция тульского аккорда отходит потихоньку.Жаль.Но будем надеятся,что всё возвращается. Я покупал студентам как то Акко- шикарный был аккорд. Мне мою старую Левшу напомнил.
Согласен в отношении корпуса полностью- так как звучит цельная планка на Юпитере в правой ни один итальянец не зазвучит: незапланировано столько места под высокие резонаторы в итальянцы.Так что лучше правую оставлять родную,итальянскую.


----------



## SibBayan (24 Мар 2010)

Jupiter писал:


> Я покупал студентам как то Акко- шикарный был аккорд. Мне мою старую Левшу напомнил.


Дело в том, что на Акко работают в основном мастера из Тулы и первых мастеров готовили в Туле. Наклёпщики--так вообще, внешне аккорды не отличить. Вот только сталь Акко использует хуже.
Первые Акко вообще были очень похожи на 401, так как большая часть узлов была оттуда. Вот только левую воронежцы сделали свою--а зря, хуже конструкцию найти очень сложно. Подчёркиваю--это было на Акко первых лет производства. Хотя даже и сейчас по надёжности с юпитеровской механикой ничто может сравниться.


----------



## Bulgarin (13 Июн 2010)

Тема актуальность потеряла... и все же:
Кто подскажет свои впечатления, кто как считает
Vignoni или Fantini?
ну и интересно личное мнение выше указанных марок относительно Bugari.


----------



## zet10 (13 Июн 2010)

Bulgarin писал:


> Кто подскажет свои впечатления, кто как считает
> Vignoni или Fantini?


Насколько я понимаю вы живете в Москве.ПОДЬЕДТЕ КО мне в магазин поиграйте и сравните данные модели!Как говорится лучше один раз увидеть чем сто раз услышать))

bombastic писал:


> в фантини мне больше всего понравилось- выборка по типу юпитерской, где во время игры я включаю готовый не меняя баса- я считал никто кроме наших так не делает, уж не думал что будет подарок такой)
> вот бы они делали не кусковые а цельные планки- цены бы им не было


Ксатати мы с Фантини уже стали ставить по желанию заказчика цельные планки,так что всем "страждующим" по цельной планке милости просим,цена самая дешевая на сегодняшний день.


----------



## acco (13 Июн 2010)

Выступал неделю назад на Vignoni FS 15 VSX... так как свой поленился везти ради двух произведений. Играл соло с оркестром, на отрытой сцене с подзвучкой. 
Этот инструмент был куплен год назад и тогда мне он не понравился, но сейчас попробовав поиграть в зале показалось что нечего так.. только вот сделан он из дешевого пластика, так как на ощупь, на выборки кнопки уж очень не приятны да и выборка сильно "гремит". 
Когда вышли играть на открытую сцену, я не знал куда деться - инструмент просто задыхался на 20% нот!
Чуть-чуть дать звуку - и голоса задыхаются, нет звука!
А какой у него кларнет! - имитация китайского телефона, не кларнет а пискун. 

Мое мнение - лучше купить хороший аппарат, за хорошие деньги и пожалеть что так дорого, чем жалеть всю жизнь что купили "китайский аккордеон".


----------



## zet10 (13 Июн 2010)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Лучше купить хороший аппарат, за хорошие деньги и пожалеть что так дорого, чем жалеть всю жизнь что купили китайский аккордеон.


Согласен полностью, но не согласен что Виньени это Китай! Все же это Итальянский инструмент пусть и достаточно средненький... Но как говориться кто какие деньги заплатил, тот то и получил!


----------



## acco (13 Июн 2010)

*zet10*,
Кстати, по поводу Китая. Юрий, вы 100% уверены что это Италия? Так как у меня сведения от 2 фабрик даже, что VIGNONI это китайско-итальянское производство.


----------



## zet10 (13 Июн 2010)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> вы 100% уверены что это Италия?


Уверен!По крайне мере те инструменты которые у меня это 100 % Италия.Но я знаю что у них есть инструменты китайско-итальянские,так что вы в чем то правы.Но могу сказать одно,все фабрики в Италии этим грешат и даже"Скандалли" и "Бугари",просто надо знать с кем вы имеете дело и какой инструмент и по какой цене(ОСОБЕННО ВАЖНО) вы его заказываете!Специалистов не обманешь и итальянцы партнерев обманывать не будут!


----------



## Bulgarin (13 Июн 2010)

Про vignoni в целом мнение общества понятно. 
а что касается Fantini? играл и на том и на другом. интересно Ваше мнение.


----------



## zet10 (13 Июн 2010)

Bulgarin писал:


> а что касается Fantini? играл и на том и на другом. интересно Ваше мнение.


Думаю что за те деньги а именно 200 тыс.руб. готово-выборный,диап 45/120 регистров 13/7/5.Аналога вы просто не найдете ни где!Инструмент достаточно крепкий,но рекламировать его я не могу т.к являюсь уже сооучередителем фабрики.Конечно не все еще в этих моделях доведено до ума,но думаю что это уже вопрос ближайшего времени.


----------



## Bulgarin (13 Июн 2010)

да и я так думаю, практически в этом уверен даже. вчера "бугари" мучал еще часок... жесткая правая и клапана стучат очень. а касательно Fantini был честно говоря удивлен качеством. по звуку да, бугари ярче(но он и разыгранный, ему уже 4года) еще вечная проблема- на бугари бас ест ну непомерно много меха.
Юрию отдельное ОГРОМОЕ СПАСИБО! очень приятно было находиться у Вас.(надеюсь на дальнейшее сотрудничество )


----------



## zet10 (14 Июн 2010)

Bulgarin писал:


> Юрию отдельное ОГРОМОЕ СПАСИБО! очень приятно было находиться у Вас.(надеюсь на дальнейшее сотрудничество


Cпасибо за добрые слова Егор!Буду рад дальнейшему сотрудничеству с тобой!


----------

